# Video, compilation of today's protection work training



## Johan Dekinder (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi,

for those who're interested : here's a small video of today's training.
Currently in training for a trial July 24, police & security dogs. 
http://www.youtube.com/user/Kevkodor#p/a/u/0/cVMdmKTxheI
Thanks & regards, Jo


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Johan, I always enjoy your videos. Good dog, good technique and they are always interesting. 

For a negative comment ----- what in the hell was that music, ha ha.

I really liked the handler on the ground fighting while the dog was engaged. I think handlers that don't expose the dog to that situation really need to try it. I won't comment on the b/h. Just because I don't like it doesn't mean it wasn't done well. I like the way the dog had the decoy targeted when that woman walked between you and the decoy as the dog was on it's way. That dog is a living example of: if you open the can, you get it all. ha ha

A good solid video, I really enjoyed watching it.

DFrost


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Jo as always very nice dog and work  And you know Mr Frost has a great home for that dog :lol:


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Candy Eggert said:


> Jo as always very nice dog and work  And you know Mr Frost has a great home for that dog :lol:



darn, did I fail to mention that???????? I promise, it would be a great home. ha ha


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Rage against the machine. I cannot believe that you are not familiar with it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkuOAY-S6OY

THis song is about cops. The burning cross reference is about racist killer cops. LOL Thought this would be on some list somewhere.

I love this song.

God help those that try and control me. LOL Favorite part of the song.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Maybe you would like this song of theirs better. : )

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5nQUlbKdc74&feature=related

There have ALWAYS been renegades. Ever wonder why you pulled for the Indians when you read of their battles ??

Ever wonder why people keep shitters ?

RENEGADES ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

Great video! Helluva nice dog.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Or perhaps this one ?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1JSBhI_0at0&feature=related


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Who said I wasn't familiar with it? I meant more of a "wut up with dat", type of comment. Didn't think Johan would understand what I meant. ha ha. Besides, much past AC/DC, I don't listen to it. 

DFrost


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

His dog is doing some pretty cool cop stuff.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

David Frost said:


> darn, did I fail to mention that???????? I promise, it would be a great home. ha ha


Gotcha your back :lol:


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice work with your dog Johan and good luck in your up comming trial.


Jeff you can't leave out this one either, a personal favorite.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4A0Qya23y0


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

nice vid, enjoyed it...


----------



## Toran Scott (Mar 27, 2009)

Cool vids, very nice dog. That woman has some serious guts to walk out like that (even with the hidden sleeve on). Cool training scenarios, looks like you guys are having fun.
Toran


----------



## Johan Dekinder (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the comments, always motivating!
Toran, that woman has more balls than many men, believe me. Amazing sometimes...

Best regards, Jo


----------



## Toran Scott (Mar 27, 2009)

No doubt Johan... I'd be thinking twice about doing what she did =D>


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Excellent!
Your videos are always top level of what a good dog should look like.


----------



## Johan Dekinder (Sep 17, 2007)

Many thanks Bob, appreciate a lot!

Best, Jo


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

Nice video!
Good work.


----------



## Diana Abel (Aug 31, 2009)

YESSss! Very nice. :twisted: Really enjoyed that! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Nice police work!


----------



## Johan Dekinder (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks Alison, Diana.
Dank hé Martine, doet echt plezier dit te horen van je.

Regards, Jo


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Johan Dekinder said:


> Dank hé Martine, doet echt plezier dit te horen van je.
> 
> Regards, Jo


Mag gezegd worden als het goed is hé! :wink:


----------



## Sam Bishop (May 8, 2008)

Loved it as always! You guys sure know how to train - good luck at the trial!


----------

